# Der Dunkle Turm: Reboot als TV-Serie kommt wahrscheinlich



## Darkmoon76 (22. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Dunkle Turm: Reboot als TV-Serie kommt wahrscheinlich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der Dunkle Turm: Reboot als TV-Serie kommt wahrscheinlich*


----------



## Worrel (22. Oktober 2017)

Ein Reboot nach nur einem Film - ist Rekord, oder?

Next Step: Reboot nach dem ersten Trailer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2017)

Mit diesem "Reboot" könnten zumindest die Chancen steigen dass man nun vielleicht eine echte Adaption des Stoffes zu sehen bekommt und nicht diesen undurchdachten Kappes der überhaupt nicht mit den Büchern komfort geht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Reboot nach nur einem Film - ist Rekord, oder?
> 
> Next Step: Reboot nach dem ersten Trailer.



so wie der Film dann aufgenommen wurde, wäre das nicht mal die Blödeste Idee gewesen


----------



## fab0178 (22. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Next Step: Reboot nach dem ersten Trailer.


Hat man doch beim McGyver Remake schon gehabt. Aber das "Reboot vom Reboot" war halt trotzdem crap ...


----------



## Phone (22. Oktober 2017)

Die ganze Geschichte ist doch viel zu komplex um es in einen Film zu zeigen der quasi auch mitten drin passiert.
Vielleicht sollten sie nicht direkt Rebooten sondern  die Thematik ordentlich aufarbeiten.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2017)

Wie bei FantasticFour (2005) waren sie gezwungen einen Film zu machen weil die Lizenz sonst zurückgegangen wär.



> Es sei alles andere als einfach gewesen, ein Buch, das rund 3.000 Seiten hat, zu einem Film zu machen und diesen auch noch "ab 12 Jahren" freizugeben. Denn in den Büchern geht es mitunter sehr brutal und düster zu, was man im Film nicht zeigen konnte.



Der Dunkle Turm von Stephen King hat ohne Vorwort von King insgesamt 9.000 Seiten.


Schwarz
Drei
Tot
Wind
Glas
Wolfsmond
Susannah
Der Turm

Schwarz und drei kann man noch mit bis 12 bis 16 verfilmen. Wind und Glas sind Rückblicke in Rolands Vergangenheit also auch noch ab 12 möglich. 
Die restlichen 8000 Seiten sind ab 18 bzw KJ. Aus dem Grund hat damals diverse Filmstudios das Projekt als unverfilmbar eingestellt und die Lizenz wurde 2011 als Spekulationswert gekauft.

2013 wurde der Dunkle Turm bei uns als Graphic Novel rausgebracht https://www.paninishop.de/serie/stephen-king
Inzwischen sind es 16 Bände zu jetzt 136 Seiten und sie sind jetzt schon 1000x mal besser als der Film weil sie mit den Segen von King bei Rolands Jugend anfingen und die Erlaubnis haben noch Randstorys zur Hauptstory zu schreiben.

Der dunkle Turm als streaming serie bei Netflix / Prime zu je 45 Minuten mit ersten mal 12 Folgen kann ich mir besser vorstellen. Weil damals als Lost noch aktuell war - da war das der Plan das man die Story in 5 bis 6 Staffel  bringt plus 3 Specials zu je 120 Minuten


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (22. Oktober 2017)

Da die Verfilmung von Stephen Kings Romanreihe Der Dunkle Turm *war* kein Erfolg *war*, soll nun vielleicht ein Reboot in Form einer TV-Serie erscheinen.

???


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2017)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> Da die Verfilmung von Stephen Kings Romanreihe Der Dunkle Turm *war* kein Erfolg *war*, soll nun vielleicht ein Reboot in Form einer TV-Serie erscheinen.
> 
> ???


In einer Serie hat kann man mehr Handlung unterbringen, da generell mehr Zeit als in nem Film zur Verfügung steht.

Kann ja sein, dass das Buch bzw die Buchserie nur als Film kein Erfolg war, weil's zu schwer zu komprimieren war die Handlung auf Filmlänge.
Auf Serienlänge könnte es dann durchaus erfolgreich sein, wenns gut umgesetzt wird.

Edit:
Erst nach dem Posten gesehen, dass du eigentlich das war / war meintest ..


----------



## stevem (22. Oktober 2017)

Naja da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Serie besser als der Film wird .....


----------

